# Long Post takes forever to send



## sakumar79 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
   I have noticed a couple of times (in this forum) when I want to post a reply or a new thread and have a lot of text in the message, the submit command takes forever to process and often I am left with error message... Have others faced this problem? Any idea what may be the cause of the problem and how to sort it out?

Arun


----------



## nileshgr (May 17, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have noticed a couple of times (in this forum) when I want to post a reply or a new thread and have a lot of text in the message, the submit command takes forever to process and often I am left with error message... Have others faced this problem? Any idea what may be the cause of the problem and how to sort it out?
> 
> Arun



Yes me too. I was facing this problem when i used opera. now also i use opera but i mask it as IE of FF. Still sometimes it happens. And sometimes, it won't send at all. Just remains @ the page.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 17, 2007)

IF i use FAst Reply, takes a second. If i use ADD REPLY, takes ages


----------



## nileshgr (May 17, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> IF i use FAst Reply, takes a second. If i use ADD REPLY, takes ages



True.

*******************

Well in that way any other forum software is good. For Ex: PhpBB or Mybb, etc. 

MYBB and PHPBB are the most max used forum soft.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 17, 2007)

I think this is not vBulletin. I am member of lots of forums powered by vBulletin and only Digit has this problem.


----------



## nileshgr (May 17, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> I think this is not vBulletin. I am member of lots of forums powered by vBulletin and only Digit has this problem.



Or if it is vBulletin, then it is an old version which has many bugs.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 17, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Or if it is vBulletin, then it is an old version which has many bugs.



Yeah, thats a possibility.  The forum is running on old version, i dont know why Digit didnt upgraded since there are so many security fixes 

Digit on   Version 3.5.4
Latest - *vBulletin 3.6.7*


----------



## sakumar79 (May 17, 2007)

I generally use Opera 9.2 these days (before that, it was 9.10, before which it was 9.02 and before that, well, you get the picture  )...

But I also tried it with IE and had the same problem... Whether you go for quick post or advanced post...

Arun


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

if i post anything using my iceweasel(FF),this forum hangs!ie,it shows a busy thing like about to post,i have to check the thread again to see that what i've posted is there!go,upgrade to latest vbulletin @least its got updates for subscriptions.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 17, 2007)

Yes. It happens with all browsers. But for me it's not dependent upon the amount of text in the reply. It just happens every now & then. It appears like sometimes the script of reloading the page misses out. While it hangs up, just try >Open in a new tab....your post will already be there. So it's just the matter of reloading the page fails sometimes.


----------



## Lucky_star (May 17, 2007)

This problem happens with me every now and then.
What you have to do is to immediately stop loading the page when this happens by clicking on stop button. When it stops, again click submit reply. A notificationb will come that this post was posted recently. 
This should be done within a minute.

Click on the thread title above and you can see your submitted reply.

What happens is Vbulletin fails to send the reply received acknowledgement to us, and our browser keeps waiting for it.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 17, 2007)

@Kiran, I get the problem repeatedly with the same post... I have saved the text of the message in a Opera Note and I copy paste it at different occasions but receive the same error... So, I think it has to do with the length of text...

@Lucky Star, I will try your method tonight and let you know how it goes...

Arun


----------



## piyush gupta (May 17, 2007)

I am also facing this problem a number of times may be server is down or my net connection is slow  dont know


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

see the *ubuntuforums.org with more than :
Currently Active Users: 5466 (860 members and 4606 guests)
running:
vBulletin 3.6.7 ©2000 - 2007, Jelsoft Enterprises 
^^ digit forum runs an old version isnt it?
get this upgraded,this bug also hopefully got fixed


----------



## nileshgr (May 17, 2007)

Now many of us know that this a old version of vBulletin. Why then the admins are participating in this thread?


----------



## sakumar79 (May 17, 2007)

Just now got my post up finally... For info on size of my post check it out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=501431#post501431 (Ok, I know it is slightly shameless advertising, but anyway...)

What I did was run a Preview Post and after 10 seconds, stopped and put Submit new post... Similar to Lucky Star's post... May be that happened or as Kiran said, it might have been a random occurance... Anyway, thanks all who responded...

Arun


----------



## nileshgr (May 17, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Just now got my post up finally... For info on size of my post check it out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=501431#post501431 (Ok, I know it is slightly shameless advertising, but anyway...)
> 
> What I did was run a Preview Post and after 10 seconds, stopped and put Submit new post... Similar to Lucky Star's post... May be that happened or as Kiran said, it might have been a random occurance... Anyway, thanks all who responded...
> 
> Arun


But then what about our problems. we're too facing the same problem?


----------



## sakumar79 (May 18, 2007)

I guess you can try what I did and hope it works for you too... Meanwhile, I wonder if anyone has contacted the mods with this problem... If not, I think someone should post a link to this thread in the Feedback Thread (I believe there is a sticky for website feedback)...

Arun


----------



## nileshgr (May 18, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> I guess you can try what I did and hope it works for you too... Meanwhile, I wonder if anyone has contacted the mods with this problem... If not, I think someone should post a link to this thread in the Feedback Thread (I believe there is a sticky for website feedback)...
> 
> Arun



Mods can't do anything 4 this. anyway i will contact mehul.


----------



## mehulved (May 18, 2007)

I have already read the thread yesterday but there's nothing mods could do, or alteast I am not aware of it. Still I will PM the link to this thread to FatBeing.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 18, 2007)

Thanks mehulved...

Arun


----------



## FatBeing (May 19, 2007)

Hmm....I can't seem to reproduce the problem here. Still, duly noted, and I'll keep my eyes open for more occurences. We're busy with the June issue right now, so any fix will have to wait till the end of the month. 

(Someone remind me if I forget, please)


----------



## mehulved (May 19, 2007)

neither can I reproduce it. I took all the posts on this page and made a single post. It didn't give me any problems or errors.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 19, 2007)

@mehulved, did you try it with my post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=501431#post501431 that was originally causing the problem? I tried it with Opera 9.20 as well as IE6+SP1 (through Slimbrowser)... It happened for a couple of days (in the early morning or late night)...

Arun


----------



## Lucky_star (May 19, 2007)

^^^Sakumar, I tried with the post you mentioned. And surprisingly, it got posted very easily... It seems vBulletin is playing tricks with us...


----------



## Sourabh (May 19, 2007)

Are your passwords stored in the browser? It could just be that while typing those long posts, the session must have expired and due to this change & start of new session, the posts take an eternity to post. Plausible...


----------



## nileshgr (May 19, 2007)

*the root cause may be the DB has to be optimised. so FatBeing shud optimise the db. phpbb3 on my site also had such probs. but after optimistation all ok. also optimisation will save space of the db and make it run fast.
*


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 19, 2007)

I think Sourabh has a point here. Let's see whether the problem exists even when "Remember me" option is not checked while logging in.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 19, 2007)

Almost on all forums, i am on "Remember me". Doesnt happen there 

Either it is something with DB or vBulletin


----------



## nileshgr (May 19, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Almost on all forums, i am on "Remember me". Doesnt happen there
> 
> Either it is something with DB or vBulletin



me too.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 19, 2007)

But one thing is for sure, it happens in the evening. Evrything is good at this time...in the morning  Maybe it has something to do with traffic load


----------



## sakumar79 (May 19, 2007)

I am also using Remember me... But, when I got the problem for the first time, I copied the full message on to Opera Note... The second time and in subsequent attempts, as soon as I enter the website, I go to new post and copy-paste the message from the Notes... 

So, Sourabh, I dont think that session expiry is the cause of this particular problem, at least in my case...

Arun


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 19, 2007)

Ya...that's not the reason. I have been trying this morning. The problem exists even when "Remember Me" option is not checked. I think it is due to slow server. BTW, FatBeing, can you give the server specifications?


----------



## nileshgr (May 19, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Ya...that's not the reason. I have been trying this morning. The problem exists even when "Remember Me" option is not checked. I think it is due to slow server. BTW, FatBeing, can you give the server specifications?


Not a slow server. Server is gud. There is prb wth DB


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 28, 2007)

The problem occurance is increasing day-by-day. Are administrators doing anything about it?

Upgrading the forum to vBulletin® Version 3.6.7 should solve the problem


----------



## nileshgr (May 28, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> The problem occurance is increasing day-by-day. Are administrators doing anything about it?
> 
> Upgrading the forum to vBulletin® Version 3.6.7 should solve the problem


I don't know why the admins are not upgrading. Huh


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 28, 2007)

For me, the problem is over. I think there was problem with Database and the Admin optimized the tables 2-3 days back when Digit Forum was down


----------



## nileshgr (May 28, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> For me, the problem is over. I think there was problem with Database and the Admin optimized the tables 2-3 days back when Digit Forum was down


For me the problem is not over. But after setting opera to identify as Firefox instead of Masking as firefox, 75% times its working.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 28, 2007)

For me, usually the problem doesnt come that much... Occasionally it comes but goes away on a reload and repost... I am using Opera too but identify as Opera is used...

Arun


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2007)

problem is there..irrespective of the time be it morning or evening.digit forum admin do something soon.in any browser this happens!


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 28, 2007)

Yes. It happens in any browser and any OS (Window and Linux. Not sure about Mac though ). Anyway it can't be OS dependent!


----------



## janitha (May 28, 2007)

I have been facing the problem and thinking something must be wrong with my pc. Today only I happened to see this thread.


----------

